# Telecomm boards



## kjavanb123 (Feb 28, 2016)

All,

Recieved 13.5kg of telecomm boards manufactored by Digital. We will smelt them on Tuesday.

Telecomm board 1,



Telecomm board 2 front,



Telecomm board 2 back,



Best,
Kj


----------



## nickvc (Feb 28, 2016)

Kevin it's good to see your starting to get more business, let's hope this is the start of a good thing for you 8)


----------



## kjavanb123 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks nickvc, I owe it all to this great forum. We finished smelting 40kg laptop boards today, had to double refine the gold powder, and percipitate palladium snd silver, will post all that tommorow.

Regards
Kj


----------



## nickvc (Feb 28, 2016)

Well your obviously making inroads into the market there and I'm sure the quantities will go up once you have proven yourself, and no it's not all due to the forum it's a lot to do with you.


----------



## kurtak (Feb 28, 2016)

nickvc said:


> Well your obviously making inroads into the market there and I'm sure the quantities will go up once you have proven yourself, and no it's not all due to the forum it's a lot to do with you.



Well said Nick :!: 

Kurt


----------



## nickvc (Feb 28, 2016)

When I first started reading your posts I really didn't think you would make it Kevin but you kept reading and studying and now it's starting to pay, I also like the fact you try to think outside the box 8)


----------



## etack (Feb 28, 2016)

Kevin all the red things are Ta caps remove them first. smelting Ta will only waist it as it oxidizes in the fire. The are CCC Ta caps 549D style caps.

Eric


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 5, 2016)

All,

Those boards since they were only 13.5kg, were manually depopulated, Ta capacitors were sorted and separated, and the rest of components including the gold plating that is shown in the picture which was trimmed from boards, total weight of 8kg, were smelted and got 16g of gold powder which was melted by client so melting losses or purity of button is unknown.

Amount of silver and palladium is unknown yet, but upon stannous test showed very strong palladium presence in nitrate solution.

Regards
Kj


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 5, 2016)

If you're going to smelt these Kevin then don't just separate the Tantalum, separate out the noble metal MLC that are installed on that board in the hundreds. That's where the majority of your Palladium and silver are coming from so you might as well concentrate them without contaminating the yields with other metals.

As a side note:

I believe, although I am no expert in smelting that the 10% silver content lends itself to an known addition of silver to the melt to act as a collector for the Palladium. I repeat that although I have been told this I do not know this from first hand experience- it was described to me as an advanced process for full recovery of the Palladium from these components. I may have misunderstood so please cross reference what I am saying here regarding the collector. 

Jon


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 6, 2016)

Spaceship,
Smelting is using lead and later stage silver as collector and silver will alloy with silver and or palladium in the materials. As it can be seen with unbelieve palladium black powder I percipitated from nitrate solution result of these telecomm boards smelting.

From 8kg of components removed from those boards, we recovered 50g of palladium black powder. I will use DMG and purify and convert the canary yellow powder to palladium sponge. 

These boards are very high yield, if anyone ever find them.

The recovered Pd black powder from 13.5kg telecomm boards,



Regards
Kj


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 6, 2016)

The cards comes from a DEC VAXBI-bus computer. (Series 6000 8000 or 9000 VAX)
The fingers along the edge is a dead giveaway, as the capacitors along the edge of the VAXBI interface.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VAXBI_Bus
http://ummr.altervista.org/T2011.jpg

Göran


----------



## gaurav_347 (Mar 7, 2016)

kevin,

Great work once again. I have around 600 kgs of these boards just laying in my plant to be processed. I have bought these boards for dirt cheap price . Seems like a good investment made after looking at your results.Some of these boards have motorola processors on them as seen in the pic below. Keep up the good work. 

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 7, 2016)

600kg of these boards?? I mean this is what I call a "wet dream" for my pyro and smelting unit. I sent you an email.

Regards
Kj


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 7, 2016)

Those are top grade boards that will run at double figure prices per lb.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Mar 9, 2016)

Here are some more pics for you kevin. Most of these boards are populated on both the sides.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice stuff Gaurav. India sure seems like a perfect place to start smelting operation.

Regards
Kj


----------



## gaurav_347 (Mar 9, 2016)

Absolutely Kevin. No doubt about that!


----------

